# Belgian Beret



## aspiring_recruit (8 Aug 2005)

Can anyone tell me if there is a store in the lower mainland B.C. that sells the Belgian style beret, PPCLI can't be the only place to get them.
 :warstory:


----------



## geo (8 Aug 2005)

CME Kitshop also carries it
Here is the information I took off the CME kitshop website, which works perfectly fine

CME Kitshop (c/o viper marketing)
9 Main Street South
Uxbridge, Ontario L9P-1P7
Phone: (905) 852-4399

http://www.cmekitshop.ca


----------



## aspiring_recruit (8 Aug 2005)

thanx, though the site seems to be down right now. I am actually looking for a place in B.C. that I can go to as apposed to shopping online.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2005)

Save your money. There's nothing magical about a Belgique beret. The typical beret you get issued or buy in Canex is sufficient. I've had three belgiques and a myriad of issue and Canex bought, green and black, berets throughout the years I've served (look at my profile). I've never had a problem shaping any of them. I've seldom taken the liner (one I think, my first one) out of my beret. I don't back the badge, and prefer to wear my beret in the "British" style, with the badge unbacked and following the form of the head.

There's a massive thread on how to shape a beret on the forum. Try doing a "search". If this doesn't answer your question, feel free to narrow your question down.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (8 Aug 2005)

not to sound like an ass here, but I asked for a store in the lower mainland, where I could buy a Belgian Beret, nowhere that I can recall did I ask for directions on forming , or how many berets you might have in your collection, above all else I never mentioned If you thought my current beret was sufficient for me. Again, not to sound like an ass. but lets try to post relevent replies shall we.


----------



## Roy Harding (8 Aug 2005)

Pte (R) Legault said:
			
		

> not to sound like an ass here, but I asked for a store in the lower mainland, where I could buy a Belgian Beret, nowhere that I can recall did I ask for directions on forming , or how many berets you might have in your collection, above all else I never mentioned If you thought my current beret was sufficient for me. Again, not to sound like an ass. but lets try to post relevent replies shall we.



For someone not wanting to "sound like an ass", you're doing an excellent job of it.

Check recceguy's profile.  Then realize that he was attempting to _assist_ you, NOT misdirect you, or brag about his beret collection.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 Aug 2005)

Retired CC said:
			
		

> Check recceguy's profile.  Then realize that he was attempting to _assist_ you, NOT misdirect you, or brag about his beret collection.



BINGO. If you took it the wrong way, i still dont see how making a post about it was constructive.


----------



## meni0n (8 Aug 2005)

Can we wear badges unbacked? I thought that was a no-no.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Aug 2005)

Pte (R) Legault said:
			
		

> not to sound like an ass here, but I asked for a store in the lower mainland, where I could buy a Belgian Beret, nowhere that I can recall did I ask for directions on forming , or how many berets you might have in your collection, above all else I never mentioned If you thought my current beret was sufficient for me. Again, not to sound like an ass. but lets try to post relevent replies shall we.



Sorry there Buckwheat. Maye next time you could spend a little more time filling out your request. I know you only asked where to get one, but I've spent so much time here with total asshats, that I try to give as much info as I can. As opposed to the the assclowns that don't ask real, proper and full questions, then open ten more theads to ask all the other elements of their, oft asked, completely answered questions. All they have to to do is "Search". Try it from now on, instead of being a smartasseddufuswalt"



			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> Can we wear badges unbacked? I thought that was a no-no.



Show me or prove it.


----------



## meni0n (9 Aug 2005)

recce, when I was at CFSCE i heard it specifally mentioned not to remove the backing. I always thought it was an official rule. Guess it's just one of those
wacky CFSCE things.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2005)

Who said you had to remove the backing? I never said that. Do what you have to do. You can still lay your badge back without removing your backing. You guys are putting way to much onus on the Look Cool Factor (LCF) than what your should be doing in your job.

Don't worry about your beret. When you prove yourself to the guys in your Sqn, Troop, Pltn, Coy,   etc they'll show you what they consider acceptable.

Wait for it. Do a "Search". This is locked

Edit:
Know what? I've unlocked it. I want Pte (R) Legault to respond, with all his vast experience. I'm spoiling for a fight right now, another know it all Private seems like a good meal right now.



			
				meni0n said:
			
		

> recce, when I was at CFSCE i heard it specifally mentioned not to remove the backing. I always thought it was an official rule. Guess it's just one of those
> wacky CFSCE things.



It's not written or proven. You don't have to put that big trough in your beret because the backing is there. It's cardboard, it'll do what you want.


----------



## Acorn (9 Aug 2005)

I've found that the beret forms to the head better as the beret-wearer ages. Mine has lost the backing to the badge, has only a tiny crease behind the badge, and folds down to the tip of the right ear, not the earlobe. Of course that took me 25 years of forming my head to that beret.

And I've never worn a Belgian or Pakistani beret - always CDN issue (except for the UN blue abortion I got one tour - it was big enough to use as a blanket).

I guess that means I agree with Recceguy: don't waste your money - the issue job will do.

Acorn


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Aug 2005)

The only beret I had, with a crease or fold behind the badge, was a POS green beret I had in the 70's. They made everyone in the Corps (and complete CF) wear one for a couple of years. Hardly ever wore it, and really didn't give fiddler's fuck for it. Never got questioned on laying the badge back on any other one. Got some strange looks from the Air Force, for my "High and Tight" beret when I went to them, but they never said anything.


----------



## aspiring_recruit (9 Aug 2005)

Edit:
Know what? I've unlocked it. I want Pte (R) Legault to respond, with all his vast experience. I'm spoiling for a fight right now, another know it all Private seems like a good meal right now.

Alright, you'got it...my first post asked for a store in B..C., the first response ...nothing to do with it, the second....same. This is not a question of your experience, and I have yet to see where I 've claimed to know it all,(If I did I would have already found my store and bought the damn Beret) . I would like to know where you see it appropriate to say that I can't ask for a simple answer, to a seemingly straight forward question, because I have no 'Vast experience'. Thats ridiculous. So, since we can all see that there have been no relevent replies, and just gibberish, could you kindly re-lock this thread, I'm sure it is getting on more nerves than just my own....or do I need more experience before I can be allowed to lets something to trivial get on my nerves.

I tried to make a simple point, if you can't answer the question posed in a thread ...don't post 20 replies that have nothing to do with the thread. If you want to answer questions about issue berets or how to form them, or the badge backing...wait for it....'do a search'  


Cheers,


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2005)

Pte Legault,
Some day you might lean that if info is proferred and you don't need it.... it might not be necessary to flame someone who was, quite honestly trying to help you. Same as I was.... 
Yeah - the store is not in BC  - but they deliver real fast to anywhere in Canada

On Recceguy's comments on the Belgique....
I for one prefer the fabric sweat band VS the standard leather band. They both form just as well
and also - no need to pull out the liner.


----------



## Freight_Train (10 Aug 2005)

I sweat like a....
I found the issue beret band "leaked" dye on my forehead and it did not come off all too easily.  I did get a begium and so far so good.  It seemed to form way easier.  I always had someone asking if I had formed my issue beret and I worked on it based on many of the tip's on this site...
my 2 bits


----------



## aspiring_recruit (10 Aug 2005)

Hey, freight_031, your in B.C. ....where'd you buy your Belgian? ;D
the reason I want to know so bad is 1) I'd like to visit a supply store I haven't been to already, and 2) I want to try to avoid $10 shipping on a $15 item like from PPCLI, I also find the issue berets a bit uncomfortable, and am willing to shell out $15 to see if the Belgian suits me better.

Cheers


----------



## Heywood Jablome (17 Aug 2005)

Recce Guy is a god.


----------



## Infanteer (17 Aug 2005)

I got a Belgian beret because the leather strip on my issue one stunk so bad from sweat and looked like shit from cracking and peeling - plus it looked better; since it is head-dress and not operational kit (unless your a Brit  8)), LCF is important (in a "Naval Aviator" kinda way).

Infanteer


----------



## sigtech (22 Aug 2005)

Belgian beret is the way to go much more comfortable then the issued one. Also last time I got one issued it was huge so much materal it covered the my ear and look horable


----------



## Kempa_Westie (24 May 2007)

I heard Daves Army Surplus in new west carries belgians. I'm going to recce over there tomorrow and see.


----------



## medaid (25 May 2007)

they may have a few, but in limited sizes. They dont carry large quantities. 

Legault I'm in BC too. I got it from the PPCLI kitshop. Suck it up if you want one. Honestly, I can't see you being allowed to wear non-issued kit on your SQ and QL3, but hey, who cares do what you want. You've got all that experience.


----------



## tannerthehammer (25 May 2007)

Ya Belgian Beret is totally the way to go...They have a smaller cut and don't look like those sloppy floppy things they issue you...Looks way more professional...


----------



## tannerthehammer (25 May 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> For someone not wanting to "sound like an ***", you're doing an excellent job of it.
> 
> Check recceguy's profile.  Then realize that he was attempting to _assist_ you, NOT misdirect you, or brag about his beret collection.



I would take someone's profile with a grain of salt as I could tell you I have done just about anything but that doesn't mean I actually have or that I actually know what I'm talking about simply because of my profile(not to say that recce hasn't)...


----------



## mover1 (25 May 2007)

There should be yearly awards on this site.
I give this one the "most entertaning ever" award
Just one question.
You guys prefer pads or tampons?  ;D


----------



## BDTyre (9 Jun 2007)

Freight said:
			
		

> I sweat like a....
> I found the issue beret band "leaked" dye on my forehead and it did not come off all too easily.  I did get a begium and so far so good.  It seemed to form way easier.  I always had someone asking if I had formed my issue beret and I worked on it based on many of the tip's on this site...
> my 2 bits



I've a beret that does that...its especially bad in the winter when I get seasonal dry skin above my eyebrows.  Lots of push-ups or running around or if I've just shaped it again...I get a nice black band across my forehead.

Infanteer...if it smells, why not take it in the shower and shampoo?  That always got the smell out of mine.  ;D


----------

